# 2/11/12 SLOT BUSTER



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

This is the 4th weekend in a row I have fished Soldier Creek. Have not fished it 4 times in the past 5 years. Been close to breaking the slot but today finally made it happen.
This morning we found the fish in 50', they came thru at 12'-15' or 40'-45'. 1st 9-10 fish were all small cutts
[attachment=2:1b5qqg9g]m.jpg[/attachment:1b5qqg9g]
As the morning got later the fish got a little bigger, we iced 2-18" cutts, 1-16, and 1-19" bowwith a few more smaller cutts in the mix
Once again could not ask for better weather, low to mid 20's with no wind, clouds made for some flat light conditions
Bite was very light, around 10:30am I hooked a good fish but never got him to the hole. 15 minutes later I set the hook on another good one, this time we got him on the ice
[attachment=1:1b5qqg9g]buster.jpg[/attachment:1b5qqg9g]
Taped out just over 23" 
Decided to call it a day around 11:30. Almost all the fish were caught on white, either jig head, Berkeley lil fry, or cutter bug all tipped with wax worm
Kept the 2 biggest for the smoker
[attachment=0:1b5qqg9g]bow & cutt.jpg[/attachment:1b5qqg9g]


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good report. Nice slot buster too. You guys have been doing well. Can't wait to get back up there in a few weeks myself. 

Once March rolls in, people forget about ice fishing and the crowds disappear, but the fishing improves.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad to see there are people out there catching some slot busters! Strong work!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish. Same spot? What do you think he weighed? Heavier then the starvation bows?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope, those starvation bows put the Soldier creek fish to shame. We were out about 20yds further than we usually go. We started shallow and worked our way deep


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice fish Hockey. 4 weeks in a row doing well at the berry? You must have that good stink the fish like on your hands.


----------

